# Need Schedule For MCAT Study.. I Am A Repeater...



## Falak (Dec 2, 2013)

please help...


----------



## masoma (Oct 31, 2013)

Falak said:


> please help...


r u going to repeat both fsc and mcat?or jst mcat?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for joining Med Studentz, Falak!  I hope you have a great time on this site. 

Oh, and if you want to set a picture for yourself, just click on the Settings link and then choose a picture for yourself!


----------



## purpleprism (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Falak, I'm glad you joined! 

Hope you really like our community and are able to learn a lot and help others also!


----------



## Falak (Dec 2, 2013)

i am gonna repeate both fsc and mcat.... fsc subjects that i am gonna repeat are chem phy english and Pakistan Studies....

- - - Updated - - -

my fsc score is too poor... it is just 867 so i had to repeat....


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

bio and chemistry is about memorizing...........and physics is about concepts mainly.........you have to literally cram biology and chemistry (plus understanding)........ practice physics numericals and formulas derivations (especially formulas in the highlighted boxes are usually)


----------

